# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي أفضل طبعات الموطأ

## أبو ذر الطائفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما هي أفضل طبعات موطأ الإمام مالك رحمه الله
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو ذر الطائفي

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو ريان الشيخي

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=69324

----------


## سالم الطائي

- وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
- ( الموطأ بالروايات الثمانية وزيادتها )، تحقيق : سليم بن عيد الهلالي ، الناشر : مكتبة الفرقان ، الطبعة الأولى 1424 ، تقع في خمس مجلدات ، وهي طبعة احتوت على الحكم على الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في الموطأ ، وفي ظني هي من أفضل الطبعات ، والله أعلم .

----------


## العاصمية

السلام عليكم
أصح طبعة للموطأ : طبعة عيسى البابي الحلبي - مصر.
أما الطبعة بتحقيق : سليم بن عيد الهلالي، ففيها ما لا يرضى من التصرف في تركيب الأحديث. وتصحيح لبعض الآثار مخالف للصواب.
ولكن ينصح بها لكثرة التعليقات والتنبيهات.
إن وجِدَت!!!!

----------


## أبو ذر الطائفي

جزاكم الله خيرا.........

----------


## العاصمية

للرفع ______________

----------

